# teacup rabbit?



## bethcookie (Nov 7, 2006)

When I first got my rabbits the pet store saidthey were a mix of lionhead, teacup and dwarf? I have lookedand looked online and can't find anything on teacup bunnies.Is there such a thing? When I went backlast week and mentioned the rabbits I got last year, the clerkremembered. She said the mother was lionhead and the dad wasteacup. She seemed surprised when I told her I couldn't findany info on that breed.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 7, 2006)

Many years ago, we had a very cute, popularwebsite for my daughter's Dwarf Hotots called "Stephanie's TeacupDwarfs". We got many inquiries from people thinking thatthere was a "Teacup" breed of rabbit.

There is no "Teacup" breed of rabbit 



Pam


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

Its not surprising...pet stores rarely know the breed (or even sex) of the rabbits they sell.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 7, 2006)

We get something similar here with dogs, peopleare starting to call runts of small breeds 'teacup' dogs and it's verymissleading.


----------



## bethcookie (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, that is what I thought. That is why I went back to ask them.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi bethcookie, a long while backI was surprised to come across a site about "Micro Rabbits" orsomething to that effect. They were rather expensive and were adultswho had been peanuts or just runts, I think.

These bunnies looked like a type of Mini-Rex.

If I can locate the site ; I'll post it here.

The person who owned the rabbits was apparently breeding them also.

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Nov 15, 2006)

3B's Rabbitry located in California hadexperienced a Mini Rex peanut surving for a year and a half by the nameof Micro who died in 1999. 

http://www.barbibrownbunnies.com/micro.htm


----------



## Savannah1687 (Nov 15, 2006)

There is no such thing as a teacup breed of anyanimal. Dog breeders began breeding runts together to get smaller dogsand called them teacups to make them sound more appealing. I also haveto say that I work at a petstore and we do know the sexes of rabbits wesell and what breed they are. (Maybe because I work there? lol)


----------

